# What the heck is it?



## shooterrick (Aug 24, 2008)

I was playin poker with some friends friday and some guy asked me if I have ever tried Chinese Ball Wood.  Anyone heard of it or know of it and what kind of smokin wood will it make?   Thanks


----------



## davenh (Aug 24, 2008)

If he means a China Ball Tree it doesn't sound good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/c...on/Meliaaz.htm

Pic

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/c...s/MeliaAzb.htm


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 24, 2008)

Only with rice.


----------



## toddb (Aug 24, 2008)

I especially like this part


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 24, 2008)

Man i found the same info as you guys.  I hope it was just this guys curiosity as he doesnt smoke meat.  think I will give him a call just to make sure.


----------

